# FAUBER Bike Age Guesses?



## LuckySchwinning (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2018)

circa 1908
Those might be up-side-down racer bars too.... grip area too curved for Cali bars.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Aug 22, 2018)

bricycle said:


> circa 1908
> Those might be up-side-down racer bars too....



I was wondering about the bars as well.  I thought they would look cooler upside down or right side up


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Aug 22, 2018)

LuckySchwinning said:


> I was wondering about the bars as well.  I thought they would look cooler upside down or right side up



 And thank you for aging the bike...


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 22, 2018)

I’m guessing 1652.  Just a guess :0


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks like it may have taken a front end impact, slightly bent down tube? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Have you turned bike upside down look under crank hanger bottom bracket take picture of serial numbers, may need scraped to see.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Aug 29, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Looks like it may have taken a front end impact, slightly bent down tube?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah its definitely is a little crooked


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Aug 29, 2018)

shoe3 said:


> Have you turned bike upside down look under crank hanger bottom bracket take picture of serial numbers, may need scraped to see.



I will see what I can see.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 29, 2018)

*Error*


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 29, 2018)

*My guess ... Teen's Era 20th Century.*

..... patric


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Aug 29, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *My guess ... Teen's Era 20th Century.*
> 
> ..... patric
> 
> ...



I didn't even see the Great Western MFG.  I will take a better look.  Thanks for the help..


----------



## skiptooth (Oct 1, 2018)

I agree possibly teens !!


----------



## locomotion (Oct 2, 2018)

At first glance at the bike pic, I was going to guess a Crown.
Badge and the FAUBER script looks a bit like a Crown badge as well.
I would second Patric's assessments


----------



## mongeese (Oct 2, 2018)

1911


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 2, 2018)

Teens Great western.


----------

